

Starting a SaaS is hard. Overnight success is a myth. Love what you do - andjones
https://www.pennypipe.com/post/Starting-a-SaaS-business-is-hard-Enjoy

======
katieben
Well put. This sounds like my experience, and I agree that the freedom to
build what I want to put out in the world feels like wealth to me. I hope the
money wealth follows. :) Cheers to SaaS adventures! Thanks for putting this
out there.

